# Gauge aktualisierrung



## Gandi (15. Mrz 2016)

Hallo,

Ich baue grade an einer Heitzungs und Solar -anlage.

Derzeit läuft es alles mit Zahlen die auch richtig und regelmäsig aktuallisiert und angezeigt werden.
Jetzt möchte ich es etwas verschönern 
Jetzt habe ich diese Gauge die richtig anzeigt aber nicht aktuallisiert und ich weis nicht warum.

  gaugeTemperature.onready = function() {setInterval(function() {gaugeTemperature.setValue(<?php include("datex.php"); ?><?php echo $temp2;?>);}, 2000);};

wenn ich das so aufrufe, zeigt er mir den wert an. aber dann ist es auch gewesen.

Hat jemand einen Tip für mich ?
Danke schon mal im Vorraus
Gandi


----------



## mrBrown (15. Mrz 2016)

Ist das 'n Java-Problem oder gehts um Javascript und PHP?

Edit: Stand das vorhin nicht noch unter Swing etc?


----------



## mrBrown (15. Mrz 2016)

Gandi hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> gaugeTemperature.onready = function() {setInterval(function() {gaugeTemperature.setValue(<?php include("datex.php"); ?><?php echo $temp2;?>);}, 2000);};



Das ist Inhalt eines phpscripts?

Innerhalb des Scripts werden <?php include("datex.php"); ?> und <?php echo $temp2;?> ersetzt mit der entsprechenden Ausgabe, im html-Doc steht dann nur noch diese eine feste Ausgabe, welche dann nur regelmäßig neu zugewiesen wird.
Die Werte ändern sich aber nicht, dazu müsstest du vom Server neue Werte abfragen und diese zuweisen.


----------



## Gandi (15. Mrz 2016)

Hallo mrBrown,
das ist für mich die frage! Ich bin mit Java nicht so zu fuss, deswegen stehe ich da auf dem Schlauch!

Hier die Orginal seite wo die anzeige auf zufall funktioniert
https://rawgit.com/Mikhus/canv-gauge/master/examples/all-in-one.html

Wenn ich das richtig ( vom Orginal her ) verstehe soll er eine Zufalls Zahl auswerfen und anzeigen.

In der datex.php wird die Mysql abgefragt und der wert auch abgefragt
Soweit funktioniert es auch 

Da er ja die PHP und den Wert ja richtig ausliest, denke ich mal das es eine Zeitschleife ist die falsch ist ¡
Verzweifelung macht sich breit

Gruss Gandi


----------



## mrBrown (15. Mrz 2016)

Gandi hat gesagt.:


> Hallo mrBrown,
> das ist für mich die frage! Ich bin mit Java nicht so zu fuss, deswegen stehe ich da auf dem Schlauch!


Das hat nichts mit Java zu tun.



Gandi hat gesagt.:


> Hier die Orginal seite wo die anzeige auf zufall funktioniert
> https://rawgit.com/Mikhus/canv-gauge/master/examples/all-in-one.html
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig ( vom Orginal her ) verstehe soll er eine Zufalls Zahl auswerfen und anzeigen.
> ...



Aktuell wird der Wert, der beim Seitenaufbau zugewiesen wird, jedes mal neu zugewiesen, es wird kein neuer Wert vom Server geladen. Siehst du, wenn du dir das erzeugte HTML anguckst.
Was du machen muss, ist bei jedem Aktualisieren erst den aktuellen Wert vom Server laden, und diesen dann anzeigen lassen. Könntest dir dazu mal Ajax angucken


----------



## Gandi (15. Mrz 2016)

ich habe beide seiten die Local derzeit bei mir laufen mal auf eine seite gebracht damit man den vergleich hat

http://daten.ew-selbermachen.de/

wenn ich die Gauge als Seite komplet aktuallisieren lasse dann fängt sie immer von vorne an und dann ist sie auch nicht mehr auf der Seite und verschwindet


----------



## mrBrown (15. Mrz 2016)

Gandi hat gesagt.:


> ich habe beide seiten die Local derzeit bei mir laufen mal auf eine seite gebracht damit man den vergleich hat
> 
> http://daten.ew-selbermachen.de/
> 
> wenn ich die Gauge als Seite komplet aktuallisieren lasse dann fängt sie immer von vorne an und dann ist sie auch nicht mehr auf der Seite und verschwindet



Wie gesagt, das Problem ist, dass du die Daten neu vom Server laden musst, ohne die Seite neu zu laden. Guck dir dazu mal was zu Ajax an und guck, ob du damit klar kommst.


----------



## Gandi (15. Mrz 2016)

ich habe da noch mal versucht fündig zu werden aber Null ....... ich bin eigendlich einer der nicht aufgibt aber hier mache ich schluss

https://github.com/Mikhus/canv-gauge

danke noch mal
Gandi


----------



## mrBrown (15. Mrz 2016)

http://www.w3schools.com/php/php_ajax_php.asp

Da gibts nen groben Überblick^^


----------

